
Researchers Find Critical Backdoor in Swiss Online Voting System - chmars
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zmakk3/researchers-find-critical-backdoor-in-swiss-online-voting-system
======
deogeo
Who wants to bet their democracy that this was the only issue, not just the
only one _found_?

